# replacement light bulbs?



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey there, I am buying a used 72 inch fixture. Can anyone tell me were I could buy 72 inch t5's and around how much they would cost roughly?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I suggest going to J&L. Jeff should be able to get you a fair price with unbeatable customer service. They carry the Giessemann Powerchrome series for $28 - $30 plus tax. They are excellent bulbs made in Germany.

Hopefully that helps !

Stuart


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

Is your fixture High Output or reg. The 72" is not a common size and if J&L, which doesn't list bulbs on its site in that size, cant find it I would suggest going to a commercial outfitter. Albrite in Coquitlam sells T-5 HO industrial fixtures and bulbs. I got 48" twin for 40$. If thats too far try Brite-light in Delta.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I suggest going to J&L. Jeff should be able to get you a fair price with unbeatable customer service. They carry the Giessemann Powerchrome series for $28 - $30 plus tax. They are excellent bulbs made in Germany.
> 
> Hopefully that helps !
> 
> Stuart


that does! well I will ask the buyer were he gets his too (duh, why didn't I think of doing that first?) lol


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

firsttenor said:


> Hey there, I am buying a used 72 inch fixture. Can anyone tell me were I could buy 72 inch t5's and around how much they would cost roughly?


I have never seen a 72" T5 bulb. It is likely end to end 36" bulbs. We have a complete range of 36" T5 bulbs at great prices with the SPS line. Best to take a bulb with you wherever you end up going....


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

I think Rastapus is right. I just checked GE industrial line up and the largest T-5 is for 60" fixture. Call Albrite and J&L but you may also want to check the fixture out to make sure its not a T-12/T-8. Good luck.

Sean
Join the VAHS


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Many people in the hobby often refer to T5HO as T5. I believe some manufacturers even refer to their T5HO's as T5's. 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

szavi said:


> I think Rastapus is right. I just checked GE industrial line up and the largest T-5 is for 60" fixture. Call Albrite and J&L but you may also want to check the fixture out to make sure its not a T-12/T-8. Good luck.
> 
> Sean
> Join the VAHS


OK, I cant help myself. Oh, the sponsor contributing to the topic is not considered in the thread when it comes to bulb availability? Thanks IPU, oh and get the bulbs at these other places. Reading stuff like this does wear my interest down.

OK, I feel better now.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> OK, I cant help myself. Oh, the sponsor contributing to the topic is not considered in the thread when it comes to bulb availability? Thanks IPU, oh and get the bulbs at these other places. Reading stuff like this does wear my interest down.
> 
> OK, I feel better now.


I feel for you Grant


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> OK, I cant help myself. Oh, the sponsor contributing to the topic is not considered in the thread when it comes to bulb availability? Thanks IPU, oh and get the bulbs at these other places. Reading stuff like this does wear my interest down.
> 
> OK, I feel better now.


lol to be honest I don't get what you are trying to say.

On a side note; I love the Jamaican octopus. My girl friend thinks it's really cute lol.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

Rastapus said:


> OK, I cant help myself. Oh, the sponsor contributing to the topic is not considered in the thread when it comes to bulb availability? Thanks IPU, oh and get the bulbs at these other places. Reading stuff like this does wear my interest down.
> 
> OK, I feel better now.


i don't think that junior members are always aware that sponsors are usually vendors who just might sell the very products they are looking for...


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

FYI, IPU 36" HO T5 6700K bulbs, $19.99.......


----------

